# New Camera Test



## Stevej72 (Jun 16, 2007)

I just picked up a Sony DSC-H9 yesterday and was playing a bit this morning.  This is shot on black glass in auto mode (I haven't figured out how to do anything else yet).  This Jr. Gent is black titanium with deer antler.  The speckled look in the reflection is on the pen, I think it is where I turned down into the marrow.  The white looks way to bright.  Will try and figure out manual and white balance.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jun 16, 2007)

Your getting it, but the pic is a bit over exposed.


----------



## Fred (Jun 16, 2007)

Steve, your exposure is definitely way over exposed. This is shown by the lack of fine details in the brightest part of the pen blank. There should be a very marked difference noticed by all when you get the F stop corrected. Try coming out of "automatic" mode and make the shots using "manual" mode. First focus the image, then set the F stop to F32 and all the other F stops available one at a time and take a picture using them all.

Then the correct exposure to use is simply a matter of choosing from all the different shots. BTW, don't change the shutter speed or the lighting setup during the search for the best F stop and shutter combination. With the advent of digital photography this is far easier than messing with every factor than can be messed with ... and it costs you nothing but a bit of your time to test them all since there is no waiting for the processing.

BTW, the composition of this sample shot is very well designed. I also like you "signature" tag line as it shows the viewer exactly where to go to get more information and of course where to send orders to you. Another change I would recommend is that you "stack" the description lines so they are flush to the left of each other. Move the first line over till the "J" is above the second line "D" in Deer. (I just like left flushed lines my self.)

You have done very well with this pen! []


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for your input, guys.  Fred, I'll try working with your suggestions this afternoon and see what happens.


----------



## Tanner (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow Steve, I definitely like the picture and the way you placed the pen, the reflection and the text. I guess it's Happy Fathers day with new camera.  The picture does look a little bright. I went to Ritz camera to get one of those gray cards, but they did not have any. I'm still learning how to take pictures too, so I'll be watching your post to learn more. Darn nice looking pen too!


----------

